# Problem mit <form action="">



## WaZZkeSS (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich möchte die Eingabe von einer Seite per mail versenden, aber irgendwie klappt es nicht im IE.
Da ich als IE neben FireFox verwende kann ich es nur auf diese Browser testen.
Im FireFox funktioniert es und im IE nicht.


```
<form action=abc@def.gh onSubmit="return chk()" method="POST" encType="text/plain">
```
Die chk() Funktion gibt true wenn die Eingabe richtig ist.

Komme einfach nicht dahinter warum imFirefox die Eingaben im Outlook gezeigt wird und im IE nicht.
Wäre daher für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


WaZZkeSS


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. Juli 2008)

Hi,

mich wundert eher, dass das im Firefox geht... 

Meintest Du nicht eher: 


```
<form action="mailto:abc@def.gh" onSubmit="return chk()" method="POST" encType="text/plain">
```

Das ist aber ein gefundenes Fressen für Spambots... 

LG


----------



## WaZZkeSS (30. Juli 2008)

Danke vorerst für die Antwort.


```
<form action=mailto:abc@def.gh ...
```
... sorry, habe das mailto vergessen anzugeben.
Habe es einfach so mal geschrieben. Aber auf der Seite habe ich das Schlüsselwort mailto: usw. angegeben.

Und ja, im FireFox werden wird die Form im Outlook mit allen eingaben und auswahl angezeigt, und im IE wird der Outlook mit leerem Body geöffnet.

Falls jemand eine andere Lösung mittels JS kennt wäre ich für diesen Beitrag auch sehr dankbar.


Gruß
WaZZkeSS


----------



## flek (30. Juli 2008)

Wieso verwendest du nicht die Mail Funktion von PHP ?


----------



## WaZZkeSS (31. Juli 2008)

Hy!

Leider habe ich keine Kenntnisse in PHP. Ich kann C#, VB.NET usw. aber nicht PHP.
Kannst du mir wenns geht eine genaue Anleitung schicken, wäre dir sehr dankbar dafür.


WaZZkeSS


----------



## WaZZkeSS (4. August 2008)

... könnte mir jemand ein Beispiel posten. Wäre echt sehr dankbar dafür


Lg
WaZZkeSS


----------



## Masterclavat (4. August 2008)

```
<?php
$Empfänger = "abc@def.gh";
$Absender = "Deine Emailadresse";
$Betreff = "Dein Betreff";
$Text = "Dein Text";
mail($Empfänger, $Betreff, $Text,"from:$Absender");
?>
```


----------



## WaZZkeSS (5. August 2008)

Hy!

Danke für den Beitrag. Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine Frage. Wie ist es wenn ich ca. 10 - 15 CheckBox, 6 - 8 RadioButtons, eine ListBox und etliche Eingabefelder habe, werden die ausgewählten Daten an PHP übergeben? Ich glaube nicht. Ich würde gern das so bewerkstelligen das jeder Auswahl usw. mitgeschickt wird. 


Gruß
WaZZkeSS


----------



## Dkl764 (5. August 2008)

WaZZkeSS hat gesagt.:


> Hy!
> 
> Danke für den Beitrag. Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine Frage. Wie ist es wenn ich ca. 10 - 15 CheckBox, 6 - 8 RadioButtons, eine ListBox und etliche Eingabefelder habe, werden die ausgewählten Daten an PHP übergeben? Ich glaube nicht. Ich würde gern das so bewerkstelligen das jeder Auswahl usw. mitgeschickt wird.
> 
> ...


hä wie sieht den dein Code aus?!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (5. August 2008)

Hi,



WaZZkeSS hat gesagt.:


> Wie ist es wenn ich ca. 10 - 15 CheckBox, 6 - 8 RadioButtons, eine ListBox und etliche Eingabefelder habe, werden die ausgewählten Daten an PHP übergeben? Ich glaube nicht.



Doch, doch. 

Angenommen, Du hast ein Formular der Form


```
<form action="mailer.php" method="post">
```

Wird das Formular abgeschickt, werden natürlich alle Felder des Formulars an mailer.php übertragen. Du findest sie in Deinem Script im $_POST-Array. Genauer kannst Du das z.B. im Quakenet-Tutorial nachlesen. Achte darauf, Checkboxen mit gleichem Namen und Auswahllisten mit Mehrfachauswahl so zu benennen:


```
<input type="checkbox" name="bla[]" ...
<select name="blub[]" ...
```

Dann kommen die Werte als Array an, sonst würde der letzte gewählte die anderen überschreiben.

LG


----------



## WaZZkeSS (5. August 2008)

... wie mein Code aussieht, nicht schlecht für den Umfang.

Aber es sind ca.
15 checkBox          für Interessen und Hobbys
6 RadioButtons      für Geschlecht, Newsletter usw.
Ettliche Textfelder    für die ganzen Daten (Name, adr, plz, tel, mail, usw...)

vorhanden. Und diese Eingaben bzw. Ausgewählte Elemente (CheckBox.Value, RadioBox.Value) sollten mitgeschickt werden.


Danke für deine Antwort


Gruß
WaZZkeSS

Hy kuddeldaddeldu!

Danke für die Antwort, werde es heute Abend erst ausprobieren können.


Gruß
WaZZkeSS


----------

